# Problema lavarropas Drean c.d.a Fuzzy Logic



## kocho (Jul 3, 2014)

Tengo un lavarropas drean c.d.a fuzzy logic que me esta volviendo loco... lo unico que hace bien es cargar y descargar el agua pero no lava ni centrifuga.. le cambie plaqueta y valvula de carga pero sigue sin funcionar consulte un tecnico y me dijo que el motor no gira porq esta quemado lo lleve a rectificar y me dijeron qe esta perfecto.. ncesito una mano con esto!!


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 3, 2014)

Hola debes controlar desde la salida que acciona el motor hasta él. Puede que haya un fusible en el circuito.
Además corrobora que hay tensión hacia el mismo, en el momento que el programa lo indique.
Si todo está bien y no encuentras el problema, intenta arrancar al motor manualmente.


----------



## kocho (Jul 3, 2014)

Lo revise y no hay fusibles.. puede ser qe este qemado el capasitor?? Como puedo probarlo?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 3, 2014)

Bueno, para corroborar el condensador la mejor opción es con un capacimetro, de lo contrario reemplazarlo sin mas. Ahora si el condensador esta abierto, cuando el motor es alimentado puedes escuchar el sonido característico de la fcia. de red pero obviamente  no girará.


----------



## kocho (Jul 3, 2014)

Gracias amigo ppr la ayuda me a sido muy util!!!


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 3, 2014)

A sus órdenes Amigo.


----------

